# Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We are back for our second year! Starting Tuesday May 6th till the last Tuesday in September. 

Place: Rayland Marina
Time: 5pm-9pm
Cost: $12.00 per entry plus $4.00 Launch fee per boat
1 or 2 man teams
Try to be registered before 4:45pm

Last year was a great time! Check out our [email protected]
http://www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I won't be there. No babysitter so maybe next week.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

*1st Place E. Hibbits & T. Bealle 6.52 lbs
2nd Place H. Moore & C. Hibbits 5.00 lbs
3rd Place N. Sellers 4.13 lbs
Big Bass E. Hibbits & T. Bealle 2.53 lbs
*
Total Weight- 27.14
Total Caught- 22
Water Temp- 57 Degrees
Total Boats- 8 
Total Entries- 13

We have now teamed up with Stuebenville Thursday Nighters! Check out
http://www.ohiovalleybass.net
for updates.

*See everyone next Tuesday 5-13-14*


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

*
1st Place M. Wilt & G. Bell 3.39 lbs
2nd Place N. Sellers 3.37 lbs
3rd Place B. Staats & T. Turkal 2.48 lbs
Big Bass N. Sellers 2.26 lbs

Total Weight- 14.23
Total Caught- 11
Water Temp- 62 Degrees
Total Boats- 6
Total Entries- 11

See Everyone next Tuesday 5-20-14.
Remember Stuebenville Tournaments start this Thursday 5-15-14!

http://www.ohiovalleybass.net *


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

3.39??? Oh no!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

It should have been 6 or 7. I dumped one at the boat with 10 min left that I would say was at least 3+. I'll blame it on Brandon for talking to me on his way by to load up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> It should have been 6 or 7. I dumped one at the boat with 10 min left that I would say was at least 3+. I'll blame it on Brandon for talking to me on his way by to load up.


Lol! Man I hope that river straightens up after this big rain. Night and day difference from this time last year...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We may end up canceling for Tuesday the 20th due to hazardous conditions on the river! A ton of large debris is coming down the river and also swift current. Do not want anyone getting hurt! I will post by 1:00pm if cancelled. If cancelled it will be posted on here.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in the same situation. The water is still over the wall. Lol. We might get to fish before June. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Cancelled for tonight guys for May the 20th due to hazardous water conditions! See everyone next Tuesday!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Tuesday Nighter tonight is on for Tuesday May 27th! River looks better than it was! Come out and join us!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Results for June 3, 2014

1st Place 4.88 lbs J. Meyers & A. Jaworski
2nd Pace 3.27 lbs G. Bell & M. Wilt
Big Bass 1.66 lbs J. Meyers & A. Jaworski

Totals:

Boats-6 
Entries-12 
Fish- 9 
Weight- 10.44 lbs 
Water- 71 Degrees

*http://www.ohiovalleybass.net*


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Little tough last night?


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

They are messed up!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bran5602 said:


> They are messed up!


I hear you there... What a difference a year makes...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Any results from this week?


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

1st was 4 fish for around 6 1/2. And second was 3 fish for around 3.75. BB was 2.75#


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> 1st was 4 fish for around 6 1/2. And second was 3 fish for around 3.75. BB was 2.75#


Just my luck... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

We caught all 4 in the last 1:15 including the the big one and a middle one with under 20 min left.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You going to fish tomorrow as well?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm hoping to. I thought I was going to be working but think I'll be home to go.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

You fishing ?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

As of now I am. Weather could change things.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

1st Place 6.55 lbs N. Sellers & L. Hannan
2nd Place 3.58 lbs C. Clutter & A. Clutter
BB 2.77 lbs N. Sellers & L. Hannan

7- Boats 13-Entries 7- Fish 10.13- Total Weight

Sorry Guys for being late with the results! Had to work! It was great to see new faces and some of the old mugs! See you next week!

http://www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

So that pool is off this year also. Won the Wednesday nighter in the Cumberland pool last week with 6lbs.. I think last year we went from May-Aug and it took over 10 to win every week


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> So that pool is off this year also. Won the Wednesday nighter in the Cumberland pool last week with 6lbs.. I think last year we went from May-Aug and it took over 10 to win every week


We are terrible off down here. Night and day difference from last year. Really thought with as good as last year was, we'd be really turning some heads this year...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it will get better if the weeds get growing


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Bub u fishing stubenville tomorrow


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lack of bait worries me but where did all those solid fish go? They just seem to have vanished.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> Lack of bait worries me but where did all those solid fish go? They just seem to have vanished.


Same head scratching going on here. The Wednesday nighter didn't turn out so bad though!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Just a reminder we still fish on Tuesday Nights! Come down and join us!

$12.00 per entry and $4.00 Ramp Fee
5pm-9pm
Rayland Marina


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Results:

1st Place 5.74 lbs G. Billos & E. Hibbits
2nd Place 4.36 lbs C. McHugh & S. Smith
Big Bass 2.64 lbs G. Billos & E. Hibbits
Odd Fish C. McHugh & S. Smith

5 Boats
9 Entries
8 fish caught
11.55 Total Weight Weighed

River seems to be turning back on a little! 
http://www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Results for 7-29-14

1st Place 5.59 lbs B. Staats & T. Turkal
2nd Place 2.53 lbs G. Billos & E. Hibbits
Big Bass 2.53 lbs G. Billos & E. Hibbits
Odd Fish 1.95 lbs C. Clutter & S. Mick

Boats- 5
Entry's- 9
Fish Caught- 8
Total Weight- 12.08 lbs

See everyone next Tuesday!
http://www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------

